# Who's your fav. actress/actor ?



## santino (Oct 5, 2004)

Who's your fav. actress/actor ?


That's my chioce:

actress=Salma Hayek
actor=Al Pacino


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm...I've had so many faves.  Gary Sinise, John Malkovich, Antonio Banderas (Evita), Morgan Freeman, Tim Robbins...just to name a few.  There are a lot more.  

Um..actresses...

Rene Zellwegger, Catherine Zeta-Jones...and again, there are others, just can't think of em right off.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2004)

actor: Hugo Weaving/Ed Norton

actress: Bryce Dallas Howard/Milla Jovovich




md


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2004)

Actor:  Mel Gibson

Actress:  Salma Hayek (looks), Ashley Judd (talent and looks)


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Ashley Judd (talent and looks)




oh my god yes.


md


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> actor: Hugo Weaving/Ed Norton
> 
> actress: Bryce Dallas Howard/Milla Jovovich
> 
> ...



Ed Norton!  That's another fave of mine!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fight club, best movie of all time...right behind that is american History X


md


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice taste in movies, MD!


----------



## santino (Oct 5, 2004)

oh I love American Histroy X :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't forget...he was great in Rounders


----------



## Karalee (Oct 5, 2004)

I really like Kevin Spacey and Ethan Hawke for actors. Oh and Adam Sandler.

Actresses, I still like Julia Roberts, and Drew Barrymore. Halle Berry definately, just saw Gothika last nite.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 5, 2004)

There are so many good actors that don't get as much recognization. Robin Williams is one of them. can't remember more now.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 5, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> oh I love American Histroy X :thumbsup:


ditto... powerful movie!, powerful actor!

I like most of the main stream actors. Some of them are...  Pacino (Scent of a woman), Robert Di Nero, Mel Gibson (Braveheart), Russel Crowe, Edward Norton, Brad Pitt, Cloony, Travolta, Sean Penn, Eddie Murphy etc.

-Sharon Stone, Julianne Moore, Julia Roberts.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2004)

Sean Penn.

His performances have been astounding over the last few years.

I AM SAM...he was very, very good in this.


----------



## Lula (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm a big fan of *MEL GIBSON *
***in portuguese mel means honey(as honey from the bees)) hubba hubba 

Then are others: Benicio Del Toro, JOhnny Depp, Robert Carlyle, Eduard Norton, Brad Pitt (got love him on Snatch....) Robert Deniro, Al Pacino, Jack Nicolson, Eddie Murphy, Jim Carry and ROBIN WILLIAMS, etc......

Actress:

*Ashley Judd *(yes i love her!) Jodie Foster, Susan Saradon, Meryl Streep, etc....


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of *MEL GIBSON *
> ***in portuguese mel means honey(as honey from the bees)) hubba hubba
> 
> Then are others: Benicio Del Toro, JOhnny Depp, Robert Carlyle, Eduard Norton, Brad Pitt (got love him on Snatch....) Robert Deniro, Al Pacino, Jack Nicolson, Eddie Murphy, Jim Carry and ROBIN WILLIAMS, etc......
> ...



Soooo... basically, you choose your fav actors by their looks? LOL@Brad pitt, he's aweful.

Some of my fav actors are (in no order at all) Tom Hanks, Sean penn, Tom Berenger, Robert DuVaul, Gary Sinese, and Robin Williams.

Some fav actress are Elizabeth Shue, Ashley Judd, although I don't think Julia Roberts is pretty, she's a great actress, and also Jodie Foster and Marissa Tormet.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you choose your favorite actresses by their looks?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 6, 2004)

Actors: Tom Hanks and Mel Gibson
Actresses: Angelina Jolie, Kate Beckinsale & Sandra Bullock


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wow, may, why do you think he is a bad actor? he is in three of my top ten movies of all time. fight club, snatch, and oceans 11.


md


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 6, 2004)

I love snatch.  so dyalike dags?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 6, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I love snatch.  so dyalike dags?




dags...you noooo....dags...

eye need a trilor...fur me mum...

md


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So you choose your favorite actresses by their looks?



Absolutely not - what gives you that impression, esp. after I just said the same thing in a previous message?  I never said I thought any of those actresses I mentioned were pretty.  And MOST actresses, unlike most actors, DO happen to be attractive, that's just hollywood. Check yourself.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Lula's quote leads you to believe that her choices are purely by looks?  How do you know weather or not she thinks Jack Nicholson is hot or not?  You were belittling her opinion.  I found that rude.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dude, calm down. dont talk to other people like that here.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 6, 2004)

We all give our initial judgement of who we think a good actress or actor is by looks.  I think sandra burnhart (or whatever her name is) is a good actress but because she's not really attractive, you won't see her name on this list.  She won't be given the chance to shine to her full potential because that's not what Hollywood desires.  This thread started as an opinion thread about who we all think are our favorites and has somehow turned into a mud slinging.  We all like who we like for whatever reason and that doesn't need to be justified.

That being said......  I forgot about Tom Hanks. He has turned into a wonderful actor.  He and John Travolta.  Nicholas Cage.  Ahhh, now it's like an open book that won't close.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Nick Cage!  Forgot about him, too!  I love him!


----------



## mygrain (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> LOL@Brad pitt, he's aweful.



HUH?, Brad Pitt kicked so much ass in 12 Monkeys, and his role in Snatch was amazing. He did a great job in Fight Club too. I will admit crap like the Mexican and Meet Joe Black shows that his looks tote him along way but the dude CAN act.

I've thought about this sooo many times and I have to say my favorite actor is Michael Caine. He has been so since I saw "The Man who would be King" and then I watched ZULU...Alfie- oh man whata great flick!!! He has been great in everything I've ever seen him in.

Actress...Cate Blanchett is leading my list there. She does a great job in everything I've seen her in...although Charlize Theron in "Monster" scared the hell out of me. and won many kudos in my book.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow, so many to mention: 

Kevin Spacey (for sheer talent, he's believable in EVERY role he plays...)
Ed Norton (esp. in Primal Fear and American History X)
Nicholas Cage 
Gary Oldman (loved him in Leon)
Robert De Niro 
Johnny Depp

Meryl Streep
Susan Sarandon

Can't think of anymore actresses. Women don't get very good roles, methinks...


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 6, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Machine May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




heck yeah dude..well said.


md


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 6, 2004)

I like Russel Crowe, but that's just because people tell me I look like him, and I try and take advantage of it anywhere I can


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> dude, calm down. dont talk to other people like that here.




I'm just getting tired of taking shots by her on a lot of my threads - completely unprovoked.  I wasn't even talking to her anyway, and she leaves a really defensive, borderline sarcastic comment. 



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> What about Lula's quote leads you to believe that her choices are purely by looks?  How do you know weather or not she thinks Jack Nicholson is hot or not?  You were belittling her opinion.  I found that rude.



And I found your comment sarcastic and unprovoked. It was obviously form the list of terrible actors (with few exception) that it was based solely on looks. Everyone knows brad pitt is one of the worst actors out there; and coincidentlaly he happens to be on people's hottest guy list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Give me a break. And I wan't talking to you anyway; you've been basically following me around from thread to thread (anyone can see the history) making little remarks like that; I'm just getting tired of it, that's all.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Oooh, got a self port to prove it!?


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I like Russel Crowe, but that's just because people tell me I look like him, and I try and take advantage of it anywhere I can


----------



## mygrain (Oct 6, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I like Russel Crowe, but that's just because people tell me I look like him, and I try and take advantage of it anywhere I can



As long as you don't go around punching people or playing lame music then I see no problem trying to sport yerself as Mr. Crowe.  Wait do girls or guys tell you that?


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> *Everyone* knows brad pitt is one of the worst actors out there;



I think that , one day , I would like to meet this 'everyone' that is so oft talked about. 'Everyone' seems to be very popular. 

Maybe its because he ( or is it a she ? ) is the authority on who people should regard as good actors...? *shrug*


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Machine May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to meet this guy/girl as well, Lumi!


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What questions would you ask 'Everyone' Core ? 

I have a few questions ready ..... such as 

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?

Should Vegetarians eat animal crackers?

Is the Hokey Pokey really what it's all About???

Thats all for now :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First...

If the professor on Gilligan's Island can make a radio out of coconut, why can't he fix a hole in a boat? 


Why can't women put on mascara with their mouth closed? 

Why is it that doctors call what they do "practice"? 

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> If the professor on Gilligan's Island can make a radio out of coconut, why can't he fix a hole in a boat?



Nails?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 6, 2004)

machine could u shrink your avatar a bit? its huge!!  

thanks!

md


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If hot chocolate gets cold, do you still call it hot chocolate?

If you're beside yourself with anger, how many people is that? :lmao:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert de Niro and Charlize Theron.


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh vewwwy interwesting  , confucious would be proud  

P.S Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok , in answer of the question 

*Actresses*
&lt;------ For starters , I like this woman in my avatar ( Angelina Jolie  ) , Audrey Hepburn , Cate Blanchett , Halle Berry , Susan Sarandon .....

*Actors*

Denzel Washington , Sean Connery , Rusell Crowe , Mel Gibson , Brad Pitt , Morgan Freeman , Jack Nicholson , Robert De Niro , Al Pacino , Colin Farell ....
( ok so I put Colin there moreso for perve-drool value ... butttt he aint a half bad actor either   )












Mmmmm  's @ the nummy , naughty irish lad


----------



## Lula (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jesus! 
never thought my comment would get on this!
Well, here's the thing I dont judge actors by their looks! i dont think anyone here does that!
If I jugde them like that certaintly I wouldn t have chosen most of the actors I mention! 
*But yes i have to say I like Mel gibson, he's good actor, good person, good cristan, good director and he's passionate about the art of acting and i love that and also i find him attractivell!........*
Mel gibson is the only actor you could pick on my list to make such judgment of my preferences!! anyway i dont judge people by their looks, what horrible thing to say!
I love goin to the cinema, i love movies, i consider myself a movie addicted!

Btw thanks Core  8)  

BTW who said that i love BRad Pitt cause's of his looks!!!! sorry to dissapoint you, i'm not attracted to him anyway! ....what you said is completly wrong...........I dont want to offend you but.....damn his a good actor! Snatch he's great doing the gypsie caracter.....damn he worked so well the caracter and i give him the credit for it..... everything......, then other movies, FIGHT CLUB, Seven years on tibet, Meet joe black......he's good!!!! You got give him the credit for it!

I dont feel attracted to Robin Williams, Jack Nicolson, Al Pacino, Robert Carlyle (great part on TRANSPOTTING)etc.....damn what a weird conversation!!
And for me the conversation is over! this was suppose to be fun talkin about actors and their performances......
I just remembered i like Anthony Hopkins (he's too old for me!!!)
( love "Silence of the Lambs") 
and i finish my reply with Fav quote ----->
*Hannibal Lecter : A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti. *


----------



## Lula (Oct 7, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahhahahahaha!!!!!!

_If I say I love my mother does that make me a lesbian???_


----------



## Lula (Oct 7, 2004)

We should make a thread about our favourite directors!

Just remembered:
*Joaquin Phoenix* ( he's great on *Gladiator*! )


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 7, 2004)

buah... mine: Antonio Banderas  and Mel Gibson, if we are talking about an actress I'd chose Salma Hayek


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> Machine May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, Lula.  And Anthony Hopkins is THE SHIZNIT!  I completely forgot about him.  He's actually pretty damn high on my list!


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

Lula - chill. I made a comment that your list seemed to be based on looks since it had so many "hollywood hunks" on it - if you disagree, fine - I wasn't trying to give you a hard time, just discussing... now core17 pissed me off, and not just on this thread either, she's been basically stalking me taking little jabs at me for a while, and I just got sick of it.

And yes, Anthony Hopkins is also awesome; I left him off, and he's in the top 10, maybe 5.


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> Lula - chill. I made a comment that your list seemed to be based on looks since it had so many "hollywood hunks" on it - if you disagree, fine - I wasn't trying to give you a hard time, just discussing... now core17 pissed me off, and not just on this thread either, she's been basically stalking me taking little jabs at me for a while, and I just got sick of it.
> 
> And yes, Anthony Hopkins is also awesome; I left him off, and he's in the top 10, maybe 5.



I've been STALKING YOU?  I've been taking jabs?  Name ONE OTHER THREAD that I have made a jab at you!  ONE! And as for stalking you, I've been on this board for a long time.  I read almost every post that is made.  It's a public forum...I'M BOUND TO POST IN SOME OF THE SAME THREADS AS YOU!  You call that STALKING?


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I've been STALKING YOU?  I've been taking jabs?  Name ONE OTHER THREAD that I have made a jab at you!  ONE! And as for stalking you, I've been on this board for a long time.  I read almost every post that is made.  It's a public forum...I'M BOUND TO POST IN SOME OF THE SAME THREADS AS YOU!  You call that STALKING?



i don't want this thread to get locked down, so I'm going to just ignore you here... send me PM if you want to talk about this, just be ready for a war if you talk to me like this in private.


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not looking to get this thread locked down either, I've just had enough of you belittling people in practically every post you make.  There is no call for making fun of other peoples opinions and choices.

This isnt' the first thread you've pissed people off in and offended people.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao: 

md


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to get this thread locked down either, I've just had enough of you belittling people in practically every post you make.  There is no call for making fun of other peoples opinions and choices.
> 
> This isnt' the first thread you've pissed people off in and offended people.



Actually, it is. And you're the only person that's angry... so tend to your issues, and quit trying to ge tthis thread locked down. I'm not taking the bait.


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine_May:

You pretty often change your avatar  :thumbsup:


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> Machine_May:
> 
> You pretty often change your avatar  :thumbsup:



Yepper... Glad you noticed... I have plenty where that came from bro! 

Just trying to give some of these stuffy folk around here a few laughs...


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because mentally challenged people are SO funny. :lmao:  I can hardly contain my laughter.  You're humor is so fresh and mature.   :roll:


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 7, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Digital Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I've never punched anyone in my life 

Mostly girls tell me that.


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm tellin ya, Matt, I wanna see a self portrait!  Mmmm...Russel Crowe look-a-like...


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

Corry, check out the one of the self portrait threads...it's there and it's TRUE!


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 7, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Corry, check out the one of the self portrait threads...it's there and it's TRUE!




Haha, see, I told you!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Corry, check out the one of the self portrait threads...it's there and it's TRUE!



Going to check now...


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

but WHICH self port thread?  There are like,  million of em!


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

Here ya go ladies....just have to scroll a little bit.... 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2374&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=360


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

>



 

(Sorry, Matt, I had to do it)


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

So, not only do we have to get confused by having two Matts that are regulars on the forum, but two HOT Matts...


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What a cutie!!!



Aww, thanks photogoddess.  You are too kind. 




			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> So, not only do we have to get confused by having two Matts that are regulars on the forum, but two HOT Matts...



Are you sure you're feeling ok core?  You really think I'm hot?   Umm, thanks   Maybe I should upload some more shots?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Matt - Corry isn't the only one that thinks you're hot. 
Start uploading baaabeeeee!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can upload more.  We won't mind.    And don't sell yourself short!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bro, take it while you can...   


md


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Matt - Corry isn't the only one that thinks you're hot.
> Start uploading baaabeeeee!



  Heh, I will, but I don't want to hijack this thread any further.  I'll post in the TPF Mugshots thread.



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> You can upload more.  We won't mind.    And don't sell yourself short!



I don't sell myself at all, maybe that's the problem   I'm just shy.



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> bro, take it while you can...
> 
> 
> md



Good point.    This can't last forever


----------

